
Ask HN: How big is the HN community - daviddumon
Does anyone knows how big the audience of HN is ? Like DAU or total account numbers ? Thanks
======
mtmail
Latest I've read "Today, around five million people read Hacker News each
month, and it’s grown more difficult to moderate"
[https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-silicon-
valley/th...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-silicon-valley/the-
lonely-work-of-moderating-hacker-news)

------
Lordarminius
Why not ask Dang or other moderators directly ? They will give you an answer
or direct you to someone who will.

